# Whats Banman Done?



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Top of TT forum screen where pic normaly comes up it shows

Server Error in '/banman' Application.

:lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I reckon Mr Banner Manager has taken a well deserved break.......he must be bored stiff of repeating himself all the time!!! LOL!

Lee


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Lee, I think its time you got your own log-on.

1 You are on here more than Shell

2. The signature is not manly enough


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt.....whatever do you mean.....this is Shell.....I'm just in touch with my more technical side sometimes, when I slip into it I like to call myself by a different name......Lee!!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

This is shell thank you lol

Lee getting ur own log in hahahahahahhahahah


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think shell is just Lee's weekend name 

Nick


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Banman is back


----------

